# Huge Parking Lot That I Was Invited To Bid



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey everyone,

its been a while since I been on here, but we are starting to get things ready for the fall and winter including contracts. I was invited to take part in a bid which involves a Lowes parking lot 10 min away from my shop. The management company wants me to bid it at a season price with everything included. I been working numbers left and right and I am not sure what to do. I am going to measure out the lot to get the exact square footage for some more help, but I am worried salt might go up from last year and who knows about the gas for equipment and all that. Salt last yr was 105 a yard which wasnt that bad, I currently have the same equipment listed in my signature here, but I am working on purchasing a skid steer as well for this lot and another one that is practically already mine. I may need a wheel loader at this lot or backhoe with a pusher on it, which i may sub out or rent from a local place here. I hate to rent because now i would have to put that into the bid which might make me lose it. Can anyone suggest some ideas to me? Thanks Enzo


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

who did you get the bid packet from, I got one from springwise formally genesis and USM.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

East Coast Lot & Pavement out of Rhode Island, they manage properties all over the place


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

What Lowes are you at...the new one in Killingly...the guys that got it last year sucked...my buddy does a walmart in Cumberland RI and gets $50,000 per season but they have a huge list of demands, two loaders onsite for relocation etc


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

this lowes is located in newington, ct i think im passing on it though, there is way to much headaches involved


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Enzo;800584 said:


> this lowes is located in newington, ct i think im passing on it though, there is way to much headaches involved


Congratulations ,you already made a profit for this season!


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

grandview where the hell u been, i like that countdown you got going what day is it set at?


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Enzo;800584 said:


> this lowes is located in newington, ct i think im passing on it though, there is way to much headaches involved


I rarely pass on anything (in either summer or winter) unless I simply can't get access to it (70' long semi on curvy dirt roads in the mountains equals major suckage).

I might bid it way high to ensure I make money and not actually get the job, but I rarely pass.

Find out what a loader and box cost to rent, include it in your price along with a markup, etc.

Make sure you make money.

If you don't get the bid, you don't get the bid, If you do get the bid you make money.
Bidding stuff helps you bid better later. It's a worthy exercise even if you "know" you are going to be high. But sometimes (not so much in snow I admit) you get surprised and get the job. Plus you make contacts, etc.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Enzo;800690 said:


> grandview where the hell u been, i like that countdown you got going what day is it set at?


Nov1st 2009


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

grandview;800601 said:


> Congratulations ,you already made a profit for this season!


Enzo! Take that advice GV just told you. It would be the smart way out


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Enzo;795357 said:


> but I am working on purchasing a skid steer as well for this lot and another one that is practically already mine.


That's very dangerous thinking.


----------

